# Natural selection at work in my home town...



## geezer (Aug 8, 2011)

A lot of folks look to firearms for self-defense. It can be a good idea or not, depending on your situation. Here in Arizona any idiot can carry a gun, openly or concealed, _without any permit at all_. Some folks carry for good reason. Others just to be macho. Many of my friends carry, but they already had concealed carry permits, and all of them know their way around firearms. Then on the other hand there are the idiots out there. They are a danger to all of us and themselves... with or without a gun (personally I'm most afraid of them when they get behind the wheel of a car). Anyway, sometimes _natural selection_ takes care of the problem:

http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/regio...dler-man-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-penis

Any thoughts?


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 8, 2011)

My thoughts:

Every firearm has two safeties. One is mechancal on the weapon. The other one mental in the person's mind.

Obviously, neither were engaged.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone else fnd it humurous that the man shot himself with his girlfriend's "pink pistol"?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

I use to work with a guy who grew up in Fairbanks Alaska and he once said that you would think there would be more hand gun problems in Alaska because the two favorite pastimes of everyone he knew there were shooting and drinking. But he chalked it up to that no one ever gets so drunk they dont remember the other guy can shoot back


----------



## fangjian (Aug 8, 2011)

I couldn't help but laugh at the news clip. The color of the gun is really of no concern. However they brought it up anyway, which implies _they_ sure found it amusing.


----------



## chinto (Aug 10, 2011)

geezer said:


> A lot of folks look to firearms for self-defense. It can be a good idea or not, depending on your situation. Here in Arizona any idiot can carry a gun, openly or concealed, _without any permit at all_. Some folks carry for good reason. Others just to be macho. Many of my friends carry, but they already had concealed carry permits, and all of them know their way around firearms. Then on the other hand there are the idiots out there. They are a danger to all of us and themselves... with or without a gun (personally I'm most afraid of them when they get behind the wheel of a car). Anyway, sometimes _natural selection_ takes care of the problem:
> 
> http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/regio...dler-man-accidentally-shoots-himself-in-penis
> 
> Any thoughts?



good.  But I would love to have constitutional carry here in my state.  I am sure for a few years you will have the once in  while idiot.  I guarantee you will regardless of the laws any way.   I will say however that its proven historically that armed societies are polite and peaceful and law abiding. It also shows that weapons control never has and never will work!  consult the history of  Okinawa, Columbia, the late USSR and other places where any weapon in the case of Okinawa, and even one cartridge in Columbia   was forbidden, and it was a capital crime to have one!!


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> Anyone else fnd it humurous that the man shot himself with his girlfriend's "pink pistol"?



Sounds more like he shot off his girlfriend's pink pistol  *badabing*
:redcaptur


----------



## Stealthy (Aug 11, 2011)

So the story is he had his 'nads blown off by his girlfriends pistol....methinks there may be more to this story than meets the eye.

:shooter: "Take that you cheating Bastar*"

She probably passed him the pistol, fully loaded, "cocked" and ready to go...with a small paper clip wrapped around the trigger with the tail hanging out.


oh, one more.........How to De-Cock (with)a Cocked pistol


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

In the UK we don't have this problem and find it very alien for lots of people to be carrying guns.  I mean you don't have to take a self control test to get one...any fool can pull a trigger.

This must encourage more sane minded people to avoid any kind of argument!


----------



## thegatekeeper (Dec 26, 2011)

fangjian said:


> I couldn't help but laugh at the news clip. The color of the gun is really of no concern. However they brought it up anyway, which implies _they_ sure found it amusing.



LOL! I was just about to post this haha.


----------

